# Beacon Parks



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if Copper Mtn. had a beacon park and also what ski area in CO, UT, NM etc do actually have beacon parks? Would be an interesting list to have(or if such a list already exists would be great to know where to find it....). The parks of course make for a great way to get beacon practice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

BAC has a list on their web site.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, BCA.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*........*

...they have a beacon park @ crested butte ski area.....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

"beacon basin" @ Monarch


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

[email protected] top of peak 8


----------



## Powdawg (May 27, 2009)

*beaver creek*

bca beacon park at beaver creek, top of chair 8


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Arizona Snowbowl has a "beacon basin" also one hidden on the slopes for the locals and the patrollers to use. practice is great


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Winter Park has an 8 beacon park, it's a pain to get to though.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

Vail has one up near Twin Elks restaurant and A-basin has one beneath the East face by the lift.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I was told by several patrollers to try and find beacon parks that have gone wireless...apparently buried cables cause significant interference. Me and 2 other friends experienced this at the A basin park, with 2 different beacons, and were pretty confused about it before being told the cause.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks all for your input and keep it coming!


----------



## lonewolf210 (Jun 8, 2011)

Now it's an old post but pretty much every area owned by Vail resorts has a beacon park. Also you can get a lot of help from the patrollers for more than just beacons. They get excited when they see people in there cuz they get used very rarely and they love to help.

I mean by helping you know it means they won't get called later when something bad happens cuz ur not ready. 

p.s: sorry for all the typing slang I'll try to keep it down in the future


----------

